# Clay bar questions from someone who has never used it!



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay so I've heard that claying your car is good to remove contaminant and refresh older paintwork, and my car does have that slightly 'grainy' feel in some areas, but I'm a bit dubious about using it, so I have a couple of questions:

1. If you've built up a good few layers of wax on your paintwork (I've just applied Carlack Nano and two coats of Collonite 476S), can the clay bar still remove the contaminants? Will it remove the waxes as well? Obviously I'd wash the car before claying, but is it worth washing the car a couple of extra times to remove the waxes as well?

2. Is there an alternative to clay bar that will remove the contaminants? Like a liquid product such as good old fashioned T-cut or something like Autoglym paint renovator?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1 Yes the clay will remove the wax and contaminants no problem 
2 Clay is the best tool for the job just use plenty of quick detailer to keep the clay moving


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I was dubious about clay at first but it is great stuff! Just take your time and it will pay off!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I clayed my car for the first time yesterday and was totally amazed at how much crap come off the car and it looked clean! its worth taking the extra amount of time so the paint is well prepared.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Rich - good thread this. Worth asking people if they've experience any scratching from using clay at all.

One thing you mention. Think you're using a 'normal' wash&wax shampoo aren't you? Now you've got some good quality wax on there worth buying a 'premium' shampoo to make sure it stays on. Most of the good ones say they don't strip wax, which just helps prolongue the good work you've done!

Mckenzie - how'd the Poorboys go down!?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Mckenzie - how'd the Poorboys go down!?


Pretty damn well, it took a little longer than first anticipated but for sure was worth spending the extra time. Im going to get a machine polisher in the next week or so! my arm now need some serious physio! :lol: I will post some pics up tomorrow and give a slightly more in depth talk about the products as I used 6/7 different products! I managed to get through 8 polishing pads :lol:.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrHooky said:


> Rich - good thread this. Worth asking people if they've experience any scratching from using clay at all.
> 
> One thing you mention. Think you're using a 'normal' wash&wax shampoo aren't you? Now you've got some good quality wax on there worth buying a 'premium' shampoo to make sure it stays on. Most of the good ones say they don't strip wax, which just helps prolongue the good work you've done!
> 
> Mckenzie - how'd the Poorboys go down!?


Forget the car shampoos best thing to use IMOP Johnsons baby bath the one in the powder blue bottle that is what I and many others on here use


----------

